# Jebel Ali Free Zone anyone?



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

Is anyone here working in the Jebel Ali Free Zone and if so what is the average visa processing time, My company told me about 2 weeks but it's went quite a bit past that by now. 

My original Visa was "Queried" as it asks for your Fathers' name, Mothers' name and then underneath Husbands name (as there was no Wifes name box all I could think of was that it must be for divorced people and put my Stepfathers name in, the next part is funny even though it threw a spanner in the works, they then asked my company why they were trying to send a Queer to work out here, the company told them I wasn't Gay so the authorities asked them why I had a Husband and had openly admitted it by filling in my Husbands' name, although it delayed everything by 2 weeks it still makes me laugh as I was quite surprised to find out that i was 'Gay" myself, wonder if i should tell the Wife ?, what will the boys say? as i was firmly under the now obviously mistaken idea that I have been straight all my life.

Anyways back to the point it has been another 2 weeks since my new "Straight" visa went in and although HR say it should be out anytime soon I was wondering what you guys reckon, What's the longest any of you know of someone waiting for the visa as I'm getting a bit tired of waiting now.

Having said all that I haven't even packed my bags yet for my imminant arrival, might be a step in the right direction.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been through the Puzzle Palace AKA Jafza and experienced their visa processing experience......they'll process you when they're ready. Don't fret, this is very normal for them.

They took my ex bosses renewal visa approx 2 months to sort out!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hahah be careful, being gay here is very illegal  

well my jebel ali visa took 5 weeks... first excuse was because my company applied in the middle of Ramadan so nothing was being done, then it got delayed because my companies insurance was expired, and then because, well, just because is Jebel Ali  But do not worry, it will happen at some point... just be patient. 

And yes packing definitely should be on the agenda! Although I perfectly understand. i am the champion at packing and unpacking procrastination. Took me 2 weeks to unpack my stuff after my christmas break


----------



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies Guys,

Nice to know it's not just me so I'll just wait until they can be bothered to actually do their job (Wishful thinking), might think about packing my bag later on once they've approved everything.

Then it will probably be the usual whipcracking from HR...Quick grab your bag, jump on the plane and don't complain that we forgot to book you a seat again use your initiative boy, wait at the airport for 5 hrs for somebody who forgot to come and pick you up, make your own way to site to find out that nobody knew you were expected to arrive but now that you're here here's a few rough sketches and we would like you to build us a brand new oil refinery by Saturday if you don't mind Sonshine.

Only joking, I wouldn't change my job and the lifestyle it affords for the world.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Industrial Nomad said:


> Thanks for the replies Guys,
> 
> Nice to know it's not just me so I'll just wait until they can be bothered to actually do their job (Wishful thinking), might think about packing my bag later on once they've approved everything.
> 
> ...


well I would say that your expectations sound very realistic  so enjoy and take it easy and prepare yourself with plenty of patience for the red tape of dubai and more specifically of jebel ali. 

good luck with the packing!


----------



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> well I would say that your expectations sound very realistic  so enjoy and take it easy and prepare yourself with plenty of patience for the red tape of dubai and more specifically of jebel ali.
> 
> good luck with the packing!


Hi again Dizzy and as always your advice is spot on,

As I've been Industrial site hopping for the last 15 years (3 in the UK) but the rest overseas in various countries/locations I'm pretty used to a quick 20-30mins ram everything in a bag and jump on a plane scenario and sort the rest out when I arrive.

And also like yourself my unpacking is even slower, i.e take the clothes out of the bag as required daily and wait until I only have 2 sets of clothes left and then get them laundered before actually starting to settle in.( Except toiletries as if you set them all out correctly in the bathroom once you arrive you can get an extra 5-10 mins. in bed before waking up) Pearls of wisdom here

As a newbie to internet chat could you also please help me with the abbreviations, i.e I know that LOL is laugh out loud and OMG is Oh my God, but there are loads others that I'm clueless about such as LMAO , IMHO etc...... as I don't text either I'm lost with the abbreviations...........

Have started texting mates many times but end up frustrated and just call instead along the lines of " See you down the pub at 7 oclock?", Reply is " Yep , alright", job sorted and no hassle fiddling with small phone keyboards, as such I'm ignorant in the abbreviations on internet/text chats so if you or your buddies could help I would be very grateful.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

LMAO - Laughing My A** Off
PMSL - P*****g Myself Laughin
IMHO - In My Honest Opinion (may also appear as IMO)

HTH - Hope That Helps


----------



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

Pasanada said:


> LMAO - Laughing My A** Off
> PMSL - P*****g Myself Laughin
> IMHO - In My Honest Opinion (may also appear as IMO)
> 
> HTH - Hope That Helps


Hi Pasanada,

Thanks a lot as this is indeed a welcome response as I'm honestly lost in the world of Cyberchat, but as with everything in life am always willing to learn and all advice is welcome. To be honest I wouldn't even have looked up any Dubai sites if my Visa had been processed on time but now that it hasn't I'm bored silly and am actually enjoying the forum, although I'm an old "probably ready for a mid life crisis" 35 yr old Brit. (Only joking but pls allow for a Cyberchat newbie),

Cheers Pasanada and if you know of any other cyber acronyms I'd be very grateful,

TYVM (Thank you very much) , is that a real one?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Nomad,

Glad I could help. Not sure I agree that 35 is "old", especially when I was 38 this week!!!

Welcome to the Forum, fellow Brit.


----------



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

Pasanada said:


> Hi Nomad,
> 
> Glad I could help. Not sure I agree that 35 is "old", especially when I was 38 this week!!!
> 
> Welcome to the Forum, fellow Brit.



Hapy Birthday Jen, I hope that you celebrated it well and have many more to come


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Industrial Nomad said:


> Hapy Birthday Jen, I hope that you celebrated it well and have many more to come


So do I!!! LOL  Thank you for the birthday wishes!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> So do I!!! LOL  Thank you for the birthday wishes!


Feliz Cumpleanios Guapa!! Esta noche me tomare un tequila y brindare por ti 

Nomad, I think Dubai will be the perfect place for you to experience your mid life crisis. Just get a red convertible and a 20 year old girlfriend and you'll be all set...!! 

just kidding


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Feliz Cumpleanios Guapa!! Esta noche me tomare un tequila y brindare por ti
> 
> Nomad, I think Dubai will be the perfect place for you to experience your mid life crisis. Just get a red convertible and a 20 year old girlfriend and you'll be all set...!!
> 
> just kidding


Muchisimo gracias chica!  Pero un cafe con leche para mi esta manana! Jajajaja 

Sounds like an excellent idea, Nomad!!


----------



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

Pasanada said:


> Muchisimo gracias chica!  Pero un cafe con leche para mi esta manana! Jajajaja
> 
> Sounds like an excellent idea, Nomad!!


It sounds great to me too but unfortunately on my living allowance it's more likely to be a bicycle made for 2 and a Russian Hooker on the back who will steal my wallet as soon as I'm asleep, and what's with all the Spanish going on here, luckily I'm a very cunning linguist myself but others on the forum may not be as gifted as me.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol Nomad, habla usted Espanol?? 

I feel you will fit in here very well.....you should join us in The Lounge sometime....it's a giggle!! I'm sure your "linguist" skills are excellent! LOL


----------



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

Pasanada said:


> Lol Nomad, habla usted Espanol??
> 
> I feel you will fit in here very well.....you should join us in The Lounge sometime....it's a giggle!! I'm sure your "linguist" skills are excellent! LOL


Hang on,

I'll just go and get my 18 yr old Mexican Mistress (err I meant Maid) to translate. She is just my maid, honestly and I even make her wear a french maids outfit and high heels, stockings and suspenders to prove it


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Industrial Nomad said:


> Hang on,
> 
> I'll just go and get my 18 yr old Mexican Mistress (err I meant Maid) to translate. She is just my maid, honestly and I even make her wear a french maids outfit and high heels, stockings and suspenders to prove it


I was under the impression you were the cunning linguist....unless you're the maid in disguise....ahem....


----------



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

Pasanada said:


> I was under the impression you were the cunning linguist....unless you're the maid in disguise....ahem....


No I just use the maid to practice my cunning linguistic skills on, as long as she's in approrate uniform of course


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Industrial Nomad said:


> No I just use the maid to practice my cunning linguistic skills on, as long as she's in approrate uniform of course


I think this conversation is better suited to The Lounge.....oh Lordy!!!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

i leave the two of you alone and a friendly conversation with expat advice turns into this?? cunning linguists?? rusian hookers?? french maid outfits?? mexican maids on stockings??? tsk tsk


----------



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

Pasanada said:


> I think this conversation is better suited to The Lounge.....oh Lordy!!!!!


LOL....I just spilled my cup of tea.....******


----------



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> i leave the two of you alone and a friendly conversation with expat advice turns into this?? cunning linguists?? rusian hookers?? french maid outfits?? mexican maids on stockings??? tsk tsk


It's all Pasanadas' fault, I never had a naughty thought in my life until she lured me in with her deviously cunning innuendos, I'd keep an eye out on her if I was you...........mind you then again wasn't it yourself who brought up the red convertible and a 20 yr old girlfriend...........you're both very naughty girls and should be spanked for ruining my innocence........please provide your own uniforms for the disciplinary procedure

Only joking ladies, thoughts like that never enter my head honestly


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

men.. always blaming us for their mischiefs...


----------



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> men.. always blaming us for their mischiefs...


Think I'll have to honour the 12th Commandment on this one.

As a reminder for anyone who has forgotten that Moses actually wrote 12 commandments, not just the 10 that are written in the Bible.

Commandment 11: Thou shalt not get caught.
Commandment 12: If you are caught deny everything.

So I'll be a good boy and honour the 12th commandment, say a couple of Hail Marys and the jobs a good un.


----------

